# need tips on how to catch a stray cat whos heavily pregnant?



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

there is this cat up by me who is a stray and partially ferral and shes only a kitten. plus she is heavily pregnant and i realy want to catch her before she has her kittens. i was so close to catching her the other day when a idiot by me scared her off. also if i can catch her does anyone have any tips on making her less ferral. im hoping i can catch her before she has her babies and keep her at mine, let her have the babies, get them all rehomed and then i will get her spade and rehomed or either keep her. my mother in law did that with buffys mum and id really like to help this little girl. plus it helps that my mother inlaw and i would share the cleaning, food bills ect as we did with buffys mum. i know shes only one cat but if i can catch her and change her life a little then it will be one less stray cat having unwanted kittens though id love to keep al the kittens hehe. if i cant catch her before she drops im going to keep an eye out for her and feed her when ever i see her, at least then she will have a good meal inside her to keep those little babies going. any tips or advice??


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If she really is partially feral you could get seriously hurt. It is possible that she has just gone wild from being out and fending for herself. You could try to get a small kennel, off ebay or gumtree or somewhere, put some food and bedding inside and keep it near the house so you can see if she goes in. If she is likely to come in the house, you could perhaps leave your back door open with some food just inside, but it depends on your other animals as well.

My best advice would be to phone Cat Protection and see if they will help.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i have tried them and they are swamped. she will come to you if you are quiet and have a litle bit of food so you can get close to her but shes easily scared off. im thiknig of gettin some cat traps and try her like that. ive just signed up to cat fostering at a charity so maybe they will be more help with regaurds to me catching her. i just hate to think of the poor girl out i nthe cold with little babies having to try and find food, but i have been putting some down for her. i think shes more nervous than anything but you can get close to her. i was so close the other day then she got scared off by a friend walking past


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

littleblackcat said:


> i have tried them and they are swamped. she will come to you if you are quiet and have a litle bit of food so you can get close to her but shes easily scared off. im thiknig of gettin some cat traps and try her like that. ive just signed up to cat fostering at a charity so maybe they will be more help with regaurds to me catching her. i just hate to think of the poor girl out i nthe cold with little babies having to try and find food, but i have been putting some down for her. i think shes more nervous than anything but you can get close to her. i was so close the other day then she got scared off by a friend walking past


I think maybe get her a nice shelter, bedding and regularly put food out and she will choose to come. She knows where the food is to be found and that will be her priority once the babies are born.

Good luck with it.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Ask a cat charity if you can borrow a trap.
Much better to get her in before she has the kittens.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Your local cat charity would be able to assist with advice and most likely a member who would be able to help you trap her. After trapping keep her in a separate quiet room until and after she has her kittens. At about 6-8 weeks when kittens are weaned, you can have her spayed and released (to her colony if she is feral) or rehomed (if tame). In the meantime, ensure lots of contact between you and the kittens to socialise them properly. They can be rehomed at 10+ weeks. Ensure a proper adoption package with agreement(vaccs, deworming and MOST important sterilisation at 3 - 6 months)


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

hey i saw the cat yesterday and she has had the babies as she has a smaler belly now so all i can do for her is feed her as much as i can and hope shes ok with her babies. ive marked off on my calander when i saw her so im keeping a eye on dates for when the kittens are old enough to leave her and hopefully, i will be able to catch them and then catch her. ive got a feeling i know where she has had the kittens but i dont want to scare her off if i do find them so im leaving be and keeping my eyes open for her.


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

You need to find a way to get mommy and babies now. If you leave them until they are ready to leave mommy they will already be feral and difficult to tame.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Agree with above post - very important to get kittens asap . If you leave her to it she will probably not bring the kittens around until they are 6 weeks old, by then they will already be very wary of people. They need human contact while still very small.
When I worked with a rescue it was always very frustrating when people deliberately left a mum and kittens until they were semi feral. It makes them so much more difficult to rehome.
Try to find out where she has them and get them before she can move them.Ask a rescue for help if necessary.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

ill ave a look then. i think shes given birth in a local lorry park by my home so i might go and ask them if i can have a look for her and her babies. i jst hope i find the right kittens to the right cat as ive been told if i go looking for one up there i will end up finding more kittens. if i find more and i can find their mums ill try and look after as many as i can. ive allready got homes for the kittens if i can find them when they are old enough and i have my mother inlaw who would help me with sharing the buyin food and anything they need as we did it with the last pregnant stray cat we found and we still see two of the kittens as i have one and a nieghbour has one.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Get one of the charities to lend you a proper trap for her. Celia Hammond and Cats' Protection are helpful, RSPCA won't bother until it's too late, if at all.


----------

